

Automatic Docker Service Announcement with Registrator - runesoerensen
http://progrium.com/blog/2014/09/10/automatic-docker-service-announcement-with-registrator/

======
zrail
I ran across a similar thing a few months ago named docker-gen[1]. It listens
to the docker event stream in the same way Registrator does, but instead of
talking to an external service it regenerates a config file from a template
and then optionally runs a command. The canonical example is regenerating a
host-wide nginx proxy config when containers start and die, and then
restarting nginx.

Just goes to show how versatile docker can be by exposing that event stream to
arbitrary processes.

[1]: [https://github.com/jwilder/docker-
gen](https://github.com/jwilder/docker-gen)

------
zimbatm
Brilliant. progrium is really good at identifying the single purpose
components out of that ecosystem.

~~~
progrium
Thank you!

~~~
threeseed
No thank you.

Truly outstanding suite of tools for integrating Consul with Docker.

